# VW Touareg Ipod Adapter



## Glenn (Mar 26, 2000)

Hi, I'm thinking about having installed the Ipod adapter by the dealership. I have Nav and Sat. It is an 2008. I have some questions.
Does anyone have this adapter and what are the pros and cons?
What information is displayed on the Nav screen? I would want to see what I'm scrolling through.
Does it power the Ipod and turn off when the ignition is turned off?
Will the harness reach the center console?
Thank you
Glenn


----------



## Travis_H (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: VW Touareg Ipod Adapter (Glenn)*

Glenn,
I have a kit I-VW-R that will work with the factory nav and factory sat. There isn't any text support on the screen it will give you the playlist number and song that is playing. 
Yes it will turn off the iPod when you turn the car off. It should reach to the center consol as well. With the DICE interface you can set it up to control your iPod from the radio, or from the iPod itself.
Please let me know if you have any other questions that I can help you with.


----------



## secondjohn (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, Glenn,
I'm a noob, first posting here. I just installed the factory iPod kit in my 06 GLI with the Sat Radio, but no Nav. There's no text support, but you are able to advance from one "track" to another. If you go this route, the instructions suggest installation is in the glove compartment, but I wanted it in the center console. The cable provided (8-pin mini din to iPod connector) would have been just long enough to reach the console with the iPod on a very short leash. To extend the cable, I used a 3 ft 8-pin male-female extension, then joined the two cables just in front of the supplied grommet in a 1/2 inch hole drilled in the console panel that has the cooling vent. This allowed the connectors & grommet to provide some strain relief with the original 3 feet or so of cable attached to the iPod so you can pull it out. The 8-pin mini din extension cable is aka a Mac serial cable extension, available online.
HTH
John


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: VW Touareg Ipod Adapter (Glenn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Glenn* »_Hi, I'm thinking about having installed the Ipod adapter by the dealership. I have Nav and Sat. It is an 2008. I have some questions.
Does anyone have this adapter and what are the pros and cons?
What information is displayed on the Nav screen? I would want to see what I'm scrolling through.
Does it power the Ipod and turn off when the ignition is turned off?
Will the harness reach the center console?
Thank you
Glenn










Hello Glenn,
We also have a DICE i-VW-SAT kit that will soon support text display on navigation-equipped vehicles. Currently, it is working great on non-nav radios, but the firmware will be worked on further to support the navigation displays. The factory satellite radio would have to be disabled though, for text display features. Check with us for further updates on this unit!


----------

